
Microsoft teases HoloLens 2 launch for later this month - petersonh
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/11/18220038/microsoft-hololens-2-video-teaser-launch-mobile-world-congress
======
Ari_Ugwu
Kind of wish they hadn't released a teaser for something so heavily
anticipated and with so few public updates. Really sets the bar higher than it
needs to be.

------
petersonh
If they improve the FOV this might be amazing - I tried the first iteration
and it worked quite well. Very excited :-)

~~~
Analemma_
Apart from the FOV and the crummy controls (the gestures were very unreliable
and it really needed Vive-esque hand controllers) the first Hololens was
basically perfect: object tracking was spot on with no lag or jitter and the
holograms looked great. So this could be a real hit if V2 addresses those two
pain points.

